# Outboard Jet Trim Question



## susqyg3 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a g3 1756 cc, with a 90/65 yamaha four stroke on it. When I'm running WOT, I see around 35mph, and my rpms are right at 5500. When my motor it trimmed down the whole way a significant amount of water splashes up over the transom, and after a minute or so I will see it start coming up the drain in the floor. I have to have the motor trimmed up a good amount to prevent it. The jet foot is probably almost 6 inches from the transom for it to run right (which seems a lot to me). Is it worth having the motor raised a hole? The rod sticks out maybe 3/4 of an inch from the piston when I have it trimmed up properly.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jul 17, 2011)

Do you have a spray plate on the bottom on the boat out to the motor like on the picture? That should take care of it.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 17, 2011)

I do not. That is something else that I was considering. My only thought about that though, is if I can raise the motor an inch I might as well, just to keep from ripping the foot of something (which almost happened once).


----------



## moelkhuntr (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe Lil' Blue Rude will chime in here and give you some pointers!!! He's given me some!


----------



## silver99gt (Jul 17, 2011)

there's no hurt in trying, but you have to have it set at a certian height otherwise you will cavitate. and also it will give it a bad hop and you wont be able to trim it up much at all. Take a straight edge to the bottom of your boat with your engine trimmed all the way down, measure how far it is from the straight edge to the bottom front of the shoe to see how much higher your pump is than the bottom of the boat. get back to us .


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 17, 2011)

A spray plate is the only way to fix it. You might be able to raise the motor up and that could gain you some speed and help the problem a little bit but it won't solve it. I've got the same problem with my boat,as bad as I hate to I'm gonna have to add a spray plate( don't want to poke holes for the bolts in my boat  ) My motor is as far up as I can get it without it cavitating and it still comes over the back. 

Finding the right height for the motor is a trail and error process. silver99gt is right ,you'll need to lay a straight edge from the bottom of the boat to see where it hits the shoe at then we'll have a better idea how far your motor can go up.


----------



## susqyg3 (Jul 17, 2011)

I will do what you suggested, and get some pictures.. I forgot to do it before I got out today, and it was dark when I came in.


----------



## Codeman (Jul 25, 2011)

I tweaked mine a while back and now I'm going to have to add a plate, noticed this weekend I'm getting a lot above the transom now.


----------

